# Hot skylights!



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

A bit out of season for this question but here goes.

Hymer bc655.

I found this summer when I was at home, (French Alps) that, with the blinds drawn on the roof skylights, the perspex got so hot I couldn't touch it. Yet it is advised to try to avoid UV on the upholstery.

Does anyone have experience on the deterioration of the skylights over a long period due to the effect of the sun? I tried fitting homemade reflectors on the outside, made from internal car windscreen reflectors, but they were not to successful, difficult to fit and tended to displace.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

On our large Heki there is a sticker that in short says not to draw the blind fully as excessive heat build up can occur. We got round this in the Dolomites and the Apls this summer by drawing the blind and opening the heki to relases heat build up but yes a quandry it is.

Where abouts in the F Alps are you??


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Sagedog;

Near a small town called Samoens, and sorry not enough space for 2nd camping car!

Regards mike74


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent I know the area well - but am hurt that you should even think that I would try and get some space on your drive.

We stayed in Taninges three years agoin the summer and did some extensive touring of the area then returned there for skiing.

Very envyious of you - but still hurt!!


----------

